# rxvt Schrift vergroessern

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich moechte in rxvt die Schrift vergroessern, am besten mit Startparameter,

um zb nur in mc eine groessere Schrift zu haben, als sonst.   

Allerdings finde ich keine .Xdefaults Datei. 

Ich habe zb    terminus uind corefonts   installiert.

```
rxvt -fn axb    
```

fuer verschiedene a und b  gibt  immer die ausgabe 

```
rxvt: can't load font "axb"

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 464 requests (462 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

localhost ~ # 

```

Wer kann mir helfen?

----------

